
Microsoft begs you to stop using Internet Explorer - lazyjeff
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/08/microsoft-internet-explorer-technical-debt/
======
jorgesborges
I mean no doubt they're in an unhappy position, mostly of their own doing.
They tried to modernize with Edge and did a great job building a modern
browser. But it wasn't enough. They were already entrenched in a terrible
reputation for having terrible browsers, and for years did nothing serious to
mitigate that. On top of their failure to get more people on Edge IE is still
kicking around the web and heavily integrated into legacy enterprise software.
I had to build a website for some real estate agents and their office was
still using IE. Edge was installed but somehow they were all still using IE
and they had no idea other people were using other browsers. They mired a lot
of non-technical people with their own outdated products.

